# Ape Call



## Retired (Dec 23, 2007)

Today is my lucky day!  I have been searching for a copy of the silliest song of all time to add to my recorded music collection, a novelty song recorded by a singer in the late fifties named Nervous Norvus.

The artist's name gives a clue to the kind of music he recorded.

The song is called _Ape Call_ and can be heard by Clicking Here.

I will sleep soundly tonight, as I can now have Ape Call...:dance:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 23, 2007)

Sometimes I worry about you, Steve.


----------



## Halo (Dec 23, 2007)

Okay I was concerned about Steve's choice in music before I heard this song but am seriously worried now that I actually listened to it   There is gotta be a condition for this :lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 23, 2007)

:lmao:

Should I be glad I'm on dial up and can't listen to it? LOL.


----------



## Halo (Dec 23, 2007)

You are definitely lucky Janet....count this as an early Christmas gift to your ears :bad: :lol:


----------



## Retired (Dec 23, 2007)

> was concerned about Steve's choice in music



I call it ecclectic....  :fool:

Didn't say it was good, just said it was silly.  I had the original 78 when I was a (cough) kid and believe me when you've heard Ape Call once, that catchy melody will stay in your head and you'll be humming it all day  :crazy:


----------



## Halo (Dec 23, 2007)

When you were a kid, was that when.... okay being the Christmas spirit I will let up on the senior jokes and moments but only for the time being :lol:  I will be back in full swing in the new year


----------



## Retired (Dec 23, 2007)

> When you were a kid, was that when....



Remember horses?.....:dimples:


----------



## Halo (Dec 23, 2007)

Weren't they back in YOUR day??? :lol:


----------

